# post your friday 10/24 gross



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

post your friday shift to early saturday 4am


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> post your friday shift to early saturday 4am


Yes, master.. oh, wait... you're not Uber.. Uber is my one and only master. 

How about you go first since you asked?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Yes, master.. oh, wait... you're not Uber.. Uber is my one and only master.
> 
> How about you go first since you asked?


lol im still driving will end at 3Am
sorry
some people their day has ended already


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

NOT GOOD I bagged my losses and came in early!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> lol im still driving will end at 3Am
> sorry
> some people their day has ended already


Yeah, I completely forgot that.

Well, I wasn't planning on driving much tonight. Opened the rider app just before the bar closing time to check for surge, when I noticed strange new multipliers and decided to head out when surging started... but it seems the surge may be changing faster now, by the time I got to my car the surge was on its way down. I ended up picking up just a single non-surge fare for $24 gross. Total time on the road was about 40 minutes. I'm on guarantees for Saturday and Sunday, which is when I planned on doing the bulk of my driving for the week.

I started another thread under "Pay" talking about the changes to Surge here in DC.


----------



## Eric in L.A. (Sep 29, 2014)

A Pax I picked up at King Taco in East L.A. gave me a carne asada burrito at 1 a.m., that was kind of awesome. But I don't kiss and tell when it comes to numbers. I have my strategy, it's not as profitable as some (partly because I purposely refuse to do Hollywood between 12:30 and 2:30 a.m. unless my night is just going horribly, I really don't like going down there if I can help it, some of the pax there would require about a 20x surge before I'd deal with the crap that it takes to make a buck in that part of town,) but it keeps my car loaded most of the night and ensures that Christmas is gonna be a little merrier for the kids this year, which is the whole point 

I will say that I picked a minimum number and a maximum distance I would drive in total tonight....and I beat the money number, only required 13 rides to do it because I got some longer-distance rides (only one $4 fare the whole night, girl was a stripper going to work down near Disneyland and actually was really cool and put me in line for the next fare which was Anaheim to Long Beach and got me back into L.A. after an earlier rider had me go from Westwood to Irvine,) actually came in about 30 miles UNDER the mileage number I set for myself as a "turn off the phone and go home" number and caught some nice surges on the west side between 6:30 and 8:30 before the Irvine fare. I had my first too-drunk-for-his-own-good experience, but he was cool, no mess in the car AND he got me within 10 minutes of home, so now I'm home, double-checking my earnings, and sipping a beer before I knock out and get to this again tomorrow.

Thinking I might start up around noon or one tomorrow and kill the phone before midnight.....if the money's REALLY good tomorrow might just stop for some happy hour sushi in West Covina on the way home and raise a glass to all of you and to the pax who thought so kindly as to feed me


----------



## Eric in L.A. (Sep 29, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> come on man give us a gross
> 
> i got 440 gross


You know what's gross? When my son cuts a big fart then smiles and blames his sister


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Eric in L.A. said:


> You know what's gross? When my son cuts a big fart then smiles and blames his sister


ur funny in a bad way


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> post your friday shift to early saturday 4am


$0.00 Same as my Sat., Sun., Mon.....will be forever and ever.  Rate cuts my ass.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> $0.00 Same as my Sat., Sun., Mon.....will be forever and ever.  Rate cuts my ass.


wheres ur market


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

0.00


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

0.00


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> wheres ur market


My market used to be Louisville. I had to fire Uber yesterday though, after the local rate cuts.

I assured them that even though I would be making them absolutely nothing, zilch, nada, $0.00, they'd actually be making more! I think that'll make sense to them.


----------



## Bee (Oct 4, 2014)

One trip. $14.61. I used to love Uber. Now it is not economical anymore.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Bee said:


> One trip. $14.61. I used to love Uber. Now it is not economical anymore.


Just wait it out. There's another fare cut coming, and then everything will be great!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I know my net profit was $339 ... gross around 520ish (cab 17.5 hrs.) Just under $20/hr profit.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I know my net profit was $339 ... gross around 520ish (cab 17.5 hrs.) Just under $20/hr profit.


blackcar?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> blackcar?


Green taxi van


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I know my net profit was $339 ... gross around 520ish (cab 17.5 hrs.) Just under $20/hr profit.


Money isn't everything. You could have been on the road driving for pennies, but feeling the sense of pride that only Uber drivers will ever know.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Green taxi van


hahaha u serious?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Money isn't everything. You could have been on the road driving for pennies, but feeling the sense of pride that only Uber drivers will ever know.


This warms my heart


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> hahaha u serious?


Yeah I Uber part time during the week when I have spare time ... my best cash comes on the weekend driving the cab. More fun and I feel more appreciated. 30+ trips yesterday ... 29+ tips, only 1 stiff.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> hahaha u serious?


You think he could actually show a $339 profit in UberX at $.90/mile??

I haven't figured it up, but I think he'd have to be driving the Space Shuttle to the moon at 17,000 mph for those 17.5 hours, AND get one hell of a tip too!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Yeah I Uber part time during the week when I have spare time ... my best cash comes on the weekend driving the cab. More fun and I feel more appreciated. 30+ trips yesterday ... 29+ tips, only 1 stiff.


darn good for you man
i just consider ubers "tip is included" on my surge rides


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I know my net profit was $339 ... gross around 520ish (cab 17.5 hrs.) Just under $20/hr profit.


You sir are a cab driving God, 17 hours, I wish


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I kept turning DasUber app off unless I saw a 1.5 surge or higher. Thought I would meat and potato with LYFT which was consistent with 100-150% PT unfortunately only 1-2 mile runs so PT is a suckers bet. I turned off LYFT after my last bar run and thought I would take a couple before 3:30 AM. Got a ping 20 minutes away at the casino, and decided WTF maybe they are big winners. so drove the 20 minutes and fare was

*DURATION * *MILEAGE* *FARE* *STATUS*
October 25, 2014 2:41AM EDT 17:54 13.25 $22.66

Then had to dead head it so I figured I would just go home. I drove almost 50 miles for that $22.66 gross. Lube me up Jethro obviously I don't know when to stop

OH and the chick asked if there was a way to tip and I gave a speil that uber does not include a way to do it and they say it is included, but it is NOT included and the drivers appreciate it. She said oh sorry came back from teh casino with only $100's bills so I said nicely, well hopefully I have educated you for future.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I kept turning DasUber app off unless I saw a 1.5 surge or higher. Thought I would meat and potato with LYFT which was consistent with 100-150% PT unfortunately only 1-2 mile runs so PT is a suckers bet. I turned off LYFT after my last bar run and thought I would take a couple before 3:30 AM. Got a ping 20 minutes away at the casino, and decided WTF maybe they are big winners. so drove the 20 minutes and fare was
> 
> *DURATION * *MILEAGE* *FARE* *STATUS*
> October 25, 2014 2:41AM EDT 17:54 13.25 $22.66
> ...


You don't take hundreds?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

0.00


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

0.00 sat at home and played with my cats.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I was doing sidecar last night. They had a $10 per ride incentive. I didn't do that many drives, but you can see where they are going - like a true rideshare should be. I think i made $60 on 4 rides with sidecar in 20-30 miles and another 50 with uber for another 10-15 miles.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Green taxi van


wash the van, then it will be yellow again after you get the mold off it


----------



## Eric in L.A. (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL! Tonight for me...was okay...not as good as Friday night. I started earlier (around 1 p.m.) so that probably played into it. But yeah. Sense of Uber pride. LMAO! Do I get a certificate that says "I Survived Uber Training" with highlights from the introductory video to prove it?


----------

